# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Zastrzyk przed wycięciem zmiany barwnikowej na skórze

## wkapeluszu

Dobry wieczór,
miałem dzisiaj drobny zabieg laserowego wycięcia "pieprzyka" (zmiany barwnikowej) na głowie, który zahaczał np. przy strzyżeniu włosów. Lekarz przed wycięciem zrobił jakiś mały zastrzyk w to miejsce. Zapomniałem się spytać, z czego to był zastrzyk. Próbowałem się później dodzwonić, ale nie było możliwości skontaktowania się z tym lekarzem (zabieg robiony na nfz). Czy mógłby ktoś mi podpowiedzieć, z czego to prawdopodobnie mógł być zastrzyk?
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam!

----------


## Bananowa

Miejscowe znieczulenie jak przypuszczam  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wkapeluszu

Dzięki.
A czy w tego typu zabiegach podaje się rutynowo przed wycięciem steryd w zastrzyku? 
Dodam, że "pieprzyk" był dość mały 2 mm x 5 mm.

----------

